# Crossbow... what to look for when buying



## slystarnes (May 3, 2008)

I am curious what to look for in a mid range crossbow. Any package, or general knowledge would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.

Something like the Barnett Quad 400 is the price range I am considering.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i personally like the mid range priced Horton combos !! they shoot straight and HARD !!


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Horton and 10pt IMHO ar ethe way to go in Ohio. Horton has it office in Akron and 10pt is made here in N.E. Ohio. Both are very common bows and parts are readily available. I would look real hard at used bows as alot of guys are done with theirs and putting them up for sale.


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

been a fine xbow for me... no complaints. when i need something I swing out to hunters outlet at intersection on waterloo rd and 43... they are right next to ten point facility.


----------



## slystarnes (May 3, 2008)

I am trying to determine whether or not I want to get into the crossbow game so I have several questions/observations. I am a good shot with my rifle. I enjoy my compound bow, but due to work, 2 tiny kids, and living in Columbus I can't find time to practice. Thus, I am not a great shot at this point: 20 yards I am good, 30 yards I am ok although I missed from that distance already this year, 40 yards is too far for me to take a shot with confidence. That being said, here is my question. With a scope on a crossbow with something like 325 fps speed (or more) what distances are within range, and with what accuracy?


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Its the same as any other hunting implement. The more you practice the better and further you will be able to shoot. I feel very confident that at 35 yds I will hit where I am aiming. I will not shoot further than that, probably could but have spent way too much time in my life tracking deer with shots gone bad, to push my limits.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

its simple, looks for the name Horton. everything else including ten point which they own cant compete for price and accuracy.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Procraftboats21 said:


> its simple, looks for the name Horton. everything else including ten point which they own cant compete for price and accuracy.


I agree just look for a Horton name tag.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Procraftboats21 said:


> its simple, looks for the name Horton. everything else including ten point which they own cant compete for price and accuracy.


Horton does not own 10pt. Horton is made in china and distributed out of tallmadge ohio. Ten Point technologies is locally7 owned by the Bednar family. Wow where do you people get this stuff?

http://www.tenpointcrossbows.com/BednarHunt.asp


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

I used to shoot Horton and have several friends that did. 

One short range session with an Excalibur and the Horton was history. Same for several of my friends when I let them shoot my Excalibur. 

Very reasonable prices - great accuracy (do not shoot two arrows at the same bullseye unless you can afford to buy new arrows) - simple to maintain - an unbelievable warranty (there's a warranty rep right here in Ohio) - and simplicity in design.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Good thing about the Ten Point and Horton are that parts are readily available here in Ohio. Some of the other brands it may be a little more difficult. Look at your limb warranty as this is the most common/expensive thing to replace second to the string.. Horton did offer lifetime warranty's on some of their limbs. The Horton Legend is a pretty good choice in the mid range pricing.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

My buddy got a ten point demo at the end of the year at there Waterloo bow shop at about 30% off. I have had one for about 8 years and have had no problems with it, fast and accurate


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I like my tenpoint....that I prefer over my older horton hunter....also like the old jennings devastator....both of the older ones are loaners now or standbys if something happens to the tenpoint....the tenpoint shoots pretty flat with 100 grn machanical broadhead....I think all the newer faster crossbows will shoot flater


----------



## Cool Hunter (Dec 8, 2004)

Excalibar! You won't be replacing parts. Robust design. Only recurve limbs and a string. No cables, wheels, or cams. Solid scope mount with scope setup to shoot out to 40 yards with different crosshairs. Don't know how the others could be better. Simple, hard shooting, robust, and accurate.


----------



## pullinmeat (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys. Been wanting to upgrade from my Horton but didn't know if the Ten Point was worth the extra $.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Up grade or just spend unneeded money! LOL I have been shooting the same Horton since 1992 it shoots straight and kills deer. I also shoot one from 1995 that I bought my grandfather. I have one at his house and one at my house. They are still killing machines. My point is If you have extra money Ill take it. LOL Those Horton's last for ever.


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

As some of you may have read here earlier in the season, one word of advice to Ten Pt owners.. ( I am and am happy with it...) and other X-bow shooters. You need to have you limbs and cables checked every 2-3 yrs by an authorized repair shop. I found out the hard way this fall when a limb on my Ten Pt Titan, about 7 yrs old broke in a really loud bang while my granddaughter was taking a practice shot. Didn't get hurt, but the limb broke clean into..like it was cut with a chisel. They replaced it for only ( $ 175) and said the cables had stretched one and a half inches on each side. The cables need to be adjusted every couple of years...how many here have had cables checked....?


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you, I will Have mine checked out I have not done it but you make a good point. The thing is I only shoot each of them 3 times a year if that but I do pull it back cocked and when I am done I pull the trigger with my hands on the string. So either way I need to get it examined. Good looking out!


----------



## Bass n' Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Cables need to be checked on every crossbow every few years regardless of make.

I love my tenpoint titan, however I was just looking at the quad 400 and I cant believe the stats. 150 DRAW WEIGHT | 122 FT. LBS OF ENERGY | 15.5" POWER STROKE | 345 FPS. 345 FPS for 300 bucks! wow. Excal, hort, and ten dont have a bow that matches those stats at that price. Question is does it shoot as well as it looks. You need to find a dealer that has one of these and go shoot it then compare them against the more common xbows. Statwise it blows the other aways at that pricepoint.


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

Can someone recommend a shop in the Tallmadge or West Akron area to do a service on an older Horton Hunter? It's probably over 15 years old but has been shot less than a hundred times in its life I'd guess. Due to it's age I'd like to ensure its still in good working order.


----------



## tOSUSteve (May 30, 2007)

Doesn't Gander Mountain do work on bows? Never used them, but have seen some being worked on.


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

I own and shoot a Horton Legend and have done very well with it......If I was to buy another crossbow it would be and excalibar....


----------



## Sargee6 (Nov 24, 2009)

Ten Point - love 'em, bought one for me and both boys. I got a great price on demo's, also made here in Ohio. Talk to Tim at the Hunter's Outlet in Suffield. ( They do repairs also and may work on the Horton crossbow )


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

bigwalleye said:


> Can someone recommend a shop in the Tallmadge or West Akron area to do a service on an older Horton Hunter? It's probably over 15 years old but has been shot less than a hundred times in its life I'd guess. Due to it's age I'd like to ensure its still in good working order.



Take it to horton. Its in tallmadge I think. They know their bows and prices for service are great. Any other brand I would suggest portage archery in suffield.

What's wrong with it? I had a hunter relimbed with split limbs and new trigger assembly a few years ago, only regret was not doing it sooner.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

tOSUSteve said:


> Doesn't Gander Mountain do work on bows? Never used them, but have seen some being worked on.


I love gandr mountain but there is no way in heck I would let them touch any of my bows or guns! I will trust a archery shop before I would trust a clothing/hunting/fishing/camping/etc etc store. They ruined a dozen arrows for me once that was enough.


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

Papascott said:


> Take it to horton. Its in tallmadge I think. They know their bows and prices for service are great. Any other brand I would suggest portage archery in suffield.
> 
> What's wrong with it? I had a hunter relimbed with split limbs and new trigger assembly a few years ago, only regret was not doing it sooner.


Nothing really wrong with it except I see some light fraying on part of the string - the area that is not wrapped and looks like a bunch of smaller strings. It's really just some small fibers that I see. I'm planning to put more time in during the latter part of bow season. Also thinking of upgrading to an Aimpoint or something like that. Never considered the split limbs...does that make it faster, lighter?


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

I would start out with a horton. i have one for sale by the way $200


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

A little late for the post but I'm looking at the Barnett Predator. Recieved great reviews and at 375fps with a 22in. bolt and 125gr field tip that thing is moving! Suppose to be very accurate too. Total packages with scope,quiver,bolts about $589. Not bad considering the prices of other crossbows.


----------



## CasualFisherman (May 21, 2004)

I don't think I would shoot more than 20-25yds with a crossbow. Too much time between release and when the arrow arrives. I have owned 3 Hortons and they all had a pretty loud release. The deer tend to flinch in my experience. I still have one Horton I am saving for my son but I went 3 for 5 at recovering deer with it and one was very lucky that I did. At shots < 20 yds, It didn't seem to matter with the noise. 

Are the Ten points any quieter? I would be interested in hearing from someone who owns both. 

I had a Barnett once too, I would not recommend it (I believe mine was a Rhino) as it fell apart after one season. I bought the new parts and parted ways with it.


----------



## Bass n' Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Snook said:


> A little late for the post but I'm looking at the Barnett Predator. Recieved great reviews and at 375fps with a 22in. bolt and 125gr field tip that thing is moving! Suppose to be very accurate too. Total packages with scope,quiver,bolts about $589. Not bad considering the prices of other crossbows.


I was a cabelas in wheeling yesterday and they have about 5 of these in the bargain cave, thinking 489 each is what I saw(call first to verify), bad news is they were all factory repairs. The fact they had all those repairs though would kinda scare me.


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

I bought a Horton Hunter back in 1991 (when I moved back to Ohio)
used for $200 and had used it every year since, (have taken 5 bucks
and 7 doe longest shot 27 yds).

This year when I took it out of the closet to clean it up for the season
I noticed that the limbs had some small cracks(close to where they bolt
on to the body). 

I called Horton they gave me a quote and I shipped it to them. It took
about three weeks and I got it back. They replaced everything except
the body,new limbs,cams, cables and trigger assembly for $144 (with
shipping).

I couldn't be happier,they put the new split limbs on it and the new 
trigger is much smoother and easier to pull and the price was very good.

When siting it in it was so much faster than either of my friends(one 
has an Explorer and the other an EXP) both are thinking of having
the same upgrade done to their older Horton's.


----------



## juicebox (Apr 22, 2008)

i bought a new horton legend hd on ebay for 430. 175lb draw accurate, the package included a quiver and a lite rite 3 dot red dot scope. in my opinion for the money you can't beat it. owned an older horton but it was only a 150lb. draw and there is a huge difference between the two, although i've killed deer with both. its only a matter of practice, so you know what your bow will and won't do. my max distance is about 40 yrds. after that i think there is too much that can go wrong. got my bow from poorfish on ebay


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

I've always been a little skeptical about Barnett's quality too. I seen one the other day and they do appear to be much better made than the older models. I currently have the Horton Hunter XS(200lb pull) and have been happy with it. But must admit the Predator impressed me.


----------

